# eden dog food



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

well, wilson is on the eden dog food, but it is making his poo quite runny, is this normal? at the moment i am mixing it with a little pedigree wet food because he wont eat the eden on its own, so, i got some royal canin, and he wolfed that right down, with no wet food.
how good is royal canin for dogs, i think i read its not so great for them somewhere.
who knew choosing a great quality dog food was so hard


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, I don't know much of Eden so I can't really help you there but royal canin is a very bad quality food full with fillers, just read the ingredients. I find it super scary and would never feed any animal mine or not that.
I don't think it's so difficult to find quality food, I live in Austria so for me it's extremely difficult, I have to order it online.

I know Eden is good quality, how much are you feeding? since how long is he eating that? what was he eating before? did you make a slow food transition?


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

i thought rc wasnt great 
he was on the asdas own hero wet food, i changed him to pedigree while mixing with eden, im gradually trying to make it just eden, but he just doesnt seem to like it, and i dont think it is agreeing with his belly.
i feed him 4 times a day, about a handful each time. am i feedingthe wrong amount?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

kirstychi said:


> i thought rc wasnt great
> he was on the asdas own hero wet food, i changed him to pedigree while mixing with eden, im gradually trying to make it just eden, but he just doesnt seem to like it, and i dont think it is agreeing with his belly.
> i feed him 4 times a day, about a handful each time. am i feedingthe wrong amount?


It could be too many different foods or too much food, both can cause runny poo. If given the choice between wet or dry food he will likely choose wet. Wet food smells yummy to dogs. Have you tried just feeding Eden but putting a bit of water on it to soften it and make it more smelly?

I wouldn't feed RC or Pedigree they are both junk food.

It is great that you are trying to find a good food. It can be overwhelming but so worth it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

i want him to have a really good food, thats why i went for eden, i am now looking at natures menu or naturediet. oh its so tough


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I had Milo on Eden for a few months, as as much as I wanted to keep him on it, it really didn't agree with his stomach. I tried feeding him less as Eden advised me maybe I was feeding him too much but it made no difference, and he was starving all the time. He did love it, and it is great value for money but it just wasn't working. I very reluctantly took him off it and switched him to Canagan which he loves and it isn't so bad on his stomach.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, I feed Delilah Canagan also which so far is the only kibble she has really liked, but I don't know if they do a puppy choice. If he likes wet food, Lily's kitchen do a good food and grain free. On the whichdog website it gets a high score. I buy mine from waitrose and add it sometimes to the Canagan to keep it interesting. I'm sure you'll get plenty of help on here though. As for the runny poo maybe the mixture is too much and I agree rc and pedigree are rubbish. Good luck


----------



## Thomskim (Feb 25, 2013)

Not sure if it makes a difference but I am switching my chi on to Eden just now and have had some very good advice from the people. They advised me to feed her on chicken and some veg with small amounts of Eden. Roughly 1/4 of the amount they should get along with chicken and veg for about 4 days then switch it to less chicken and veg and more Eden, roughly a 1/2 of their amount and increase the amount by a quarter every 4 days (or however long it takes for tummy to be okay with it.. If it's longer then 4 days) and continue this until fully on Eden. So far it is working great for Dior and had no problems with poos


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The loose poo could simply be caused by the changes. I would give him what the breeder had him on with a little of the Eden added, you need to make the changeover very gradual.
If Eden doesn't suit him there are lots of other good brands to try, you don't need to resort to RC or Pedigree. These types of foods have additives to make them smell and taste good, because the ingredients would not be palatable without them.
Look at whichdogfood.co.uk for grain free 4 and 5 star foods to give you an idea of what is available locally. You don't have to feed kibble, there are lots of good wet foods available now too.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Eden is very tricky to get feeding amounts right. I wouldn't hesitate to say it's the best dry food on the UK market right now, but it's so hard to get right! 

In my experience/opinion, I would feed Eden minimally - so less than the recommend feeding amount (I would also contact Eden directly to get a specific feeding amount for my dog - their nutritionist will help you). 

I would supplement the Eden with raw - chicken wings, ribs etc, and also tripe (this could replace the wet food you are feeding now). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

